# being a wood hoarder you wake up one day and say



## pvwoodcrafts (Jan 22, 2022)

WHAT HAVE I DONE !!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 22, 2022)

Of only my hoard were stacked that neat......

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 22, 2022)

Just wish I could downsize to that level. LMAO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 22, 2022)

It's always impressive to see wood stacked up and stickered all neat and organized like that. But what happens when you want this board, right here?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 22, 2022)

Wonder what species of wood that is? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 22, 2022)

It's always impressive to see wood stacked up and stickered all neat and organized like that. But what happens when you want this board, right here?


DLJeffs said:


> View attachment 221155



I am sure the bf price goes way up

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Jan 22, 2022)

this is actually a photo of a lumberyard in Seattle Washington from 1937.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 23, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> It's always impressive to see wood stacked up and stickered all neat and organized like that. But what happens when you want this board, right here?
> 
> View attachment 221155


Jenga!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Wonder what species of wood that is? Chuck


I think it was western red cedar- burns fast.








Immense fire destroys Ballard mill (in Seattle) on May 20, 1958.







www.historylink.org

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------

